# Any ICS love?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone's interested in cooking up some ICS for this bad boy. Samsung left it off of their list of devices already slated to get it, so I'm thinking the future of the DC is looking a bit grim


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a relatively active ICS/Charge Thread, let's keep all of our ICS discussion there.


----------

